# Xorg.0.log and dmesg are faultlessly but X gives a black screen only



## riesebie (Jun 30, 2013)

Installed 9.1-RELEASE. Did a `portmaster x11/xorg`. Installed xdm. Starting xdm via /etc/ttys there is only the scrollbar from xconsole visible. `startx` as $USER gives a black screen showing the mouse pointer only. `startx` a second instance on :1 gives an unaccelerated Xfce. Ports are from https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head. Please let me know whether I should post more info?


```
#dmesg | grep drm
drm0: <ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP> on vgapci0
info: [drm] AGP at 0xf8000000 64MB
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080613
info: [drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map
info: [drm] Can't use AGP base @0xf8000000, won't fit
info: [drm] Loading RV630 Microcode
```


```
#grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  5176.050] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
[  5176.060] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
[  5176.069] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```


```
#cat /etc/rc.conf 
hostname=""

##All for the Console##
keymap="german.iso.kbd"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
moused_enable="YES"
allscreens_flags="MODE_374"
#font8x16=iso-acs-8x16
font8x16=iso-8x16

##Network##
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
nisdomainname="home.lxtec.de"
nis_client_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="-b 192.168.200.1"
ntpd_enable="YES"

##For running X##
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
#gdm_enable="YES"
#gnome_enable="YES"
```


```
grep enabl /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
[  5174.596] (**) Not automatically enabling devices
[  5174.596] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled
[  5174.597] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  5174.597] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  5174.597] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  5174.597] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  5174.597] (II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  5174.599] (**) AIGLX enabled
[  5175.044] (==) RADEON(0): Will attempt to use R6xx/R7xx EXA support if DRI is enabled.
[  5175.454] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
[  5175.454] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
[  5175.454] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
[  5175.454] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  5175.546] (II) RADEON(0): Coherent Mode enabled
[  5175.551] Output DFP1 enable success
[  5175.582] (II) RADEON(0): Coherent Mode enabled
[  5175.604] Output DFP1 enable success
[  5175.604] Output DFP2 enable success
[  5175.621] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[  5175.640] (II) RADEON(0): Coherent Mode enabled
[  5175.663] Output DFP2 enable success
[  5175.663] Output DFP1 enable success
[  5175.699] (II) RADEON(0): Coherent Mode enabled
[  5175.722] Output DFP1 enable success
[  5175.722] Output DFP2 enable success
[  5175.785] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[  5175.785] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read
[  5175.785] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_texture_from_pixmap with driver support
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2013)

Seeing xorg.conf could be useful, but it appears to be the standard auto-generated config.

As the normal user, edit ~/.xinitrc:

```
exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4 --with-ck-launch
```

Then `startx`.  That ought to give you a standard xfce.  If it does not, delete or rename xorg.conf to try it without one.


----------



## riesebie (Jun 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> As the normal user, edit ~/.xinitrc:
> 
> ```
> exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4 --with-ck-launch
> ...




Both the same: Black screen with the mouse pointer visible.

Thanks 
Elimar


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2013)

What happens if you wait thirty seconds?


----------



## riesebie (Jun 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> What happens if you wait thirty seconds?



Thanks for your quick replies 

As always _a_ black screen with an arrow as mous_e_ pointer.

I did as follows (don't beat me):
`startx` as root. I got three twm terminals with no frame. Expected the typically green window head, but... Running `glxinfo` in one of them outputs:


```
name of display: :0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 
    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read
OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV630 9586) 20090101 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 7.6.1
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, 
    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 
    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 
    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 
    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

8 GLX Visuals
    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x021 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x022 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x07b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x07c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x07d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x07e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x07f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x072 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

8 GLXFBConfigs:
    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x073 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x074 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x075 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x076 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x077 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x078 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x079 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x07a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
```

Well, it seems to be that there is no window manager that talks to X? I can't think of a reasonable error here. BTW, running X on Linux on the very same machine works perfect. So there can't be a hardware issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 30, 2013)

riesebie said:
			
		

> Thanks for your quick replies
> 
> As always _a_ black screen with an arrow as mous_e_ pointer.
> 
> ...



Congratulations, X is working!  Don't run it as root, though.



> Expected the typically green window head,



I don't know what you mean.  Window decorations are from the window manager.  The default window manager is twm(1), which is almost nonexistent.

Earlier you mentioned xdm.  If you're using it, put the window manager start command in ~/.xsession, not ~/.xinitrc.


----------



## riesebie (Jun 30, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Earlier you mentioned xdm.  If you're using it, put the window manager start command in ~/.xsession, not ~/.xinitrc.



Well, at the moment I don't use xdm. As mentioned earlier the result of running `xdm` gives me only the scrollbar of the xconsole

I meant that the twm terminals don*'*t have the usual, known decoration.  The windows are not moveable (i.e. via <ALT> LMB) and the output within doesn't scroll. 

I am a bit in desperation at the moment.


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe you have to modify the xorg.conf a little.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Maybe you have to modify the xorg.conf a little.



Probably not, X is starting.  It just appears to not be running the expected window manager.  Hard to say why that is.  It should just be

 Install x11/xorg.
 If necessary, edit xorg.conf.
 Install x11-wm/xfce4.
 `echo "exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4 --with-ck-launch" > ~/.xinitrc`
 `rehash`
 `startx`


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

I was merely suggesting it because of this:


			
				riesebie said:
			
		

> The windows are not moveable (i.e. via <ALT> LMB) and the output within doesn't scroll.


I think this adds another different problem. It could be that mouse/keyboard isn't recognized properly by X. Even though the default xorg.conf is pretty good and in most cases correct, it may require a small change, in order to accept the hardware.


----------



## riesebie (Jul 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Probably not, X is starting.  It just appears to not be running the expected window manager.  Hard to say why that is.  It should just be
> 
> Install x11/xorg.
> If necessary, edit xorg.conf.
> ...



This is what I did. Ok, tried to start `xdm` via /etc/ttys. The black screen... switched to a VT, logged in as $USER and switched back to ttyv8 which is the one with xdm -> Machine freezes, no network, nothing. Have to hardreset.

Last lines of /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[   270.425] [mi] EQ overflowing.  Additional events will be discarded until existing events are processed.
[   270.425] [mi] These backtraces from mieqEnqueue may point to a culprit higher up the stack.
[   270.425] [mi] mieq is *NOT* the cause.  It is a victim.
[   273.937] [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  100 events have been dropped.
```

Complete file attched.


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

As @wblock suggested, one problem is that your X doesn't use the window manager you want. Your 2nd problem is that your hardware isn't properly detected by X.

I'm no expert, but I experienced exactly the same problems, when I trying different (wrong) video drivers.



			
				riesebie said:
			
		

> ```
> #dmesg | grep drm
> ...
> info: [drm] Can't use AGP base @0xf8000000, won't fit
> ...


This looks suspicious. I am also using ATI graphics card, and I don't have such problems. What happens, if you try simple vesa drivers for your graphics card? Perhaps you used a driver option, that is unsupported by your graphics card? Maybe you also didn't set your monitor option(s) correctly.

Another thing is this:


			
				riesebie said:
			
		

> ```
> #grep \(EE\) /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> [  5176.050] (EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
> ...


You have the same problem in your complete log file. It's connected to your mouse and keyboard, which would explain


			
				riesebie said:
			
		

> The windows are not moveable (i.e. via <ALT> LMB) and the output within doesn't scroll.


I also had the same problem. Judging from your log file, you already did some modifications to fix that. I had to add the following lines to my xorg.conf in order to make X recognize my mouse+keyboard:

```
Section "ServerFlags"
	option "AutoAddDevices"	    "off"
	option "AllowEpmtyInput"    "off"
	option "DontZap"            "off"
EndSection
```
It seems you're missing the AllowEmptyInput option (I know it's not in the Handbook, I borrowed it from the Arch Linux wiki some time ago). Also try with removing these lines.

Last but not least, you seem to be running the new experimental X.Org X Server, version 1.12, so you have the WITH_NEW_XORG enabled. While ATI video card has been reported working WITH_NEW_XORG, it may not be sufficiently tested yet, since version 1.12 is in its experimental phase for now. What happens if you try the normal version -- X.Org X Server 1.10?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

Please don't use AllowEmptyInput: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input.


----------



## riesebie (Jul 1, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> ...



My Server Flags

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail"
    Option      "NoPM"              "yes"
    Option      "DontZap"           "false"
    Option      "AllowEmptyInput"   "false"
    Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"
    Option      "AutoEnableDevices" "false"
    Option      "DRI2"              "true"
    Option      "AIGLX"             "true"
EndSection
```



			
				jozze said:
			
		

> Last but not least, you seem to be running the new experimental X.Org, version 1.12, so you have the WITH_NEW_XORG enabled. While ATI video card has been reported working WITH_NEW_XORG, it may not be sufficiently tested yet, since version 1.12 is in its experimental phase for now. What happens if you try the normal version -- X.Org X Server 1.10?



I didn't build WITH_NEW_XORG enabled. The ports are from head.


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, I thought you were using the experimental X.Org, because of the 2nd line in your log file:

```
[    22.170] 
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
[    22.170] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    22.170] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE i386 
...
```
It says you're using X.Org X Server 1.12.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please don't use AllowEmptyInput: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input.


Thanks for clearing that up! I like the Appendix :e.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

Many of those flags are best left alone.  Also, there is no need for a separate ServerFlags section.  They can go in ServerLayout.  I suggest only these at most:

```
Option      "NoPM"              "yes"
    Option      "DontZap"           "false"
    Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"
    Option      "DRI2"              "true"
    Option      "AIGLX"             "true"
```

Also, please read the AEI article linked in post #13.


----------



## riesebie (Jul 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please don't use AllowEmptyInput: AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input.





			
				riesebie said:
			
		

> My Server Flags
> 
> ```
> Section "ServerFlags"
> ...



There is no difference in behaviour with or without xorg.conf. Starting an unaccelerated X session on :1 I have an usable Xfce4.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

xorg-server-1.12.4 is the newer version, but it's not experimental.  @riesebie, is 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 in your /etc/make.conf, or did you install packages rather than ports?


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

But why does the wiki say it is experimental?


----------



## riesebie (Jul 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> xorg-server-1.12.4 is the newer version, but it's not experimental.  @riesebie, is WITH_NEW_XORG=yes in your /etc/make.conf, or did you install packages rather than ports?



I installed ports from http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/. And no, 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 is not set. See http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/x11-servers/xorg-server/


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

So do I:

```
[cmd="#"]svn info /usr/ports[/cmd]
Path: /usr/ports
Working Copy Root Path: /usr/ports
URL: svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports/head
Relative URL: ^/head
Repository Root: svn://svn.freebsd.org/ports
Repository UUID: 35697150-7ecd-e111-bb59-0022644237b5
Revision: 322146
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: antoine
Last Changed Rev: 322146
Last Changed Date: 2013-07-01 23:31:06 +0200 (pon, 01 jul 2013)
```
but I don't have that version of X.Org. What does `# Xorg -version` say?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2013)

There are two versions of xorg-server in ports.  If WITH_NEW_XORG is set (defined, set to anything, including "no"), you get the newer version.  Currently, that is 1.12.4.  I don't know how to get that without setting that variable.  Posting your /etc/make.conf may help.

The wiki says it's experimental because the wiki is outdated.  There is an experimental version right now which is not yet in ports.



> There is no difference in behaviour with or without xorg.conf. Starting an unaccelerated X session on :1 I have an usable Xfce4.



How are you starting an unaccelerated session without xorg.conf?  It sounds like X works until you enable acceleration, which is not that surprising since there is no KMS version of the radeon driver in ports yet.  The previous version of xorg-server should provide acceleration, but first we have to figure out how you got the newer Xorg.


----------



## riesebie (Jul 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The previous version of xorg-server should provide acceleration, but first we have to figure out how you got the newer Xorg.



I'll check it in the evening. Will install xorg-server 1.7.7 and reinstall dri, libGL and x11-driver.


----------



## jozze (Jul 2, 2013)

May I ask you how exactly did you install your ports? I mean, you are using devel/subversion to keep your ports collection in sync, right? No offense, but are you using methods described in the Handbook, or are you trying something else? Because it's very weird that x11-servers/xorg-server would be pulling the 1.12 without any notion of WITH_NEW_XORG.

There is only one port for X.Org X Server: x11-servers/xorg-server, and if you're using the tools from the ports collection to install it, it will either install the version 1.7, or 1.12, depending on the definition of WITH_NEW_XORG. Like @wblock said, it doesn't matter what the value of that variable is. The mere definition/notion of the variable is what triggers the process. The thing is, that ports are not checking for the value of the variable, but for its presence.

Ports read several configuration files in order to know what to do: /etc/make.conf, /usr/ports/Mk (or $PORTSDIR/Mk if you have your ports tree elsewhere), and so on. Of all these files, only /etc/make.conf is meant to be modified. Others are best left alone. Make sure you didn't do any changes to them.


----------



## riesebie (Jul 2, 2013)

As suggested in post #13 and #16 I re_v_oked /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> attached
I rebuil_t_ ports: x11-servers/xorg-server, graphics/libGL, graphics/dri, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati: 
	
	



```
[CMD]pkg info | egrep "(xorg|dri|drm|libGL|xf86)"[/CMD]
dri-7.6.1_3,2                  OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for the DRI
dri2proto-2.8                  DRI2 prototype headers
libGL-7.6.1_4                  OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
libGLU-9.0.0                   OpenGL utility library
libXxf86dga-1.1.4              X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.3             X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.3               X Vidmode Extension
libdrm-2.4.17_1                Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module services
xdriinfo-1.0.4                 Query configuration information of DRI drivers
xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0      X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0         X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-ati-6.14.6          X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.3_1       X.Org fbdev display driver
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.2          X.Org vesa display driver
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0         XFree86-Bigfont extension headers
xf86dga-1.0.3                  Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
xf86dgaproto-2.1               XFree86-DGA extension headers
xf86driproto-2.1.1             XFree86-DRI extension headers
xf86miscproto-0.9.3            XFree86-Misc extension headers
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1         XFree86-VidModeExtension extension headers
xorg-7.7                       X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.7                  X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.7,1                X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.7               X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-7.7                 X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7          X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7           X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7        X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7     X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1      X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7           X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.7             X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.17               X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.7.7_8,1          X.Org X server and related programs
```

/etc/make.conf, /etc/rc.conf is attached. Also attached are two /var/log/Xorg.?.log which are 0 `startx` as $USER and 1 a _seco_nd `startx` as $USER which gives me an unaccelerated _X_fce4.

From the first I got the previous de_s_cribed black screen with the mouse pointer. I did the same without an /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the same result, though. I am a bit frustrated


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2013)

pastebin.com is better for posting configuration files.  They don't have to be downloaded and uncompressed.

Did you change make.conf before rebuilding xorg-server?  This time you have 1.7.7.

...hmm, you're using Clang.  That is not proven for ports yet (I think).


----------



## riesebie (Jul 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> pastebin.com is better for posting config files.  They don't have to be downloaded and uncompressed.



OK, ACK



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> Did you change make.conf before rebuilding xorg-server?  This time you have 1.7.7.



Yes.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> ...hmm, you're using Clang.  That is not proven for ports yet (I think).



But _it_ shouldn't be the _the_ reason for my d_i_saster :\


----------



## jozze (Jul 2, 2013)

```
Section "Device"
    # This is for radeondriver
	# Radeon 2600 XT (RV 630)
	Identifier	"ATI Graphics Adapter"
	Driver		"ati"
	Option		"DRI"					"on"
	#Option		"AGPSize"				"16"
	#Option		"AGPMode"				"4"
	#Option		"DDCMode"				"true"
	#Option		"GARTSize"				"256"
EndSection
```
I think you should try the radeon(4x)() driver for this one, or try vesa(4x)() (which is the generic driver).

The dpkg command in the header seems out of place. Using old saved xorg.conf files from other computers, different OS (Linux), or different versions of X.Org, will not necessarily work.

In case you haven't already, you should follow the FreeBSD Handbook, and first create the new file with `# Xorg -configure`, which scans for your hardware and creates an X.Org configuration file /root/xorg.conf.new. Then you use `# Xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new -retro` to test your file, and see if the hardware was guessed correctly (in your case mouse and keyboard).

After you have done these steps, and confirmed that everything is working, you move on to installing x11/xdm, which you then test again, and then, when you see that twm is working, you can install x11-wm/xfce4. This way is easier to determine where the problem lies.

You should follow the Handbook even if you know about these things. It's very well documented, and we don't have to configure X.Org often, so it's natural that we gradually forget it.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> ...hmm, you're using Clang.  That is not proven for ports yet (I think).


Some ports fail, but so far I've only had to switch back to gcc-4.2 when I was building multimedia/x264, audio/nas and anything that has gstreamer in its name. The system seems all in all stable and I don't think there are many remaining false positives in the ports tree.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2013)

ati is a combined driver. It will select one of three drivers based on the hardware, one of which is radeon. So it ends up being radeon anyway.

I seem to recall seeing something about problems with ports with clang(1), and I think it was about the Xorg ports. Just because it compiles does not mean it works correctly, and debugging it a process of eliminating possible problems. So I would comment out the clang(1) entries in make.conf and at least rebuild xorg-server.


----------



## riesebie (Jul 3, 2013)

It turns out that graphics/libdrm was buil*t* with KMS enabled. This was due to an earlier attempt with WITH_NEW_XORG. I did a `make rmconfig distclean install clean` of that port and now X works as expected. Sorry for the noise.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2013)

Don't be sorry--it's great that you solved it, and this thread could help others with the same problem.  Thanks for your patience!


----------

